# Auction action



## David Hill (Jul 28, 2019)

The Mrs. and I like to go to auctions—fun to watch folks and pick up stuff. This one is a monthly “little country auction”.
Amongst some other things I managed to score a table saw— yeah I know what brand it is— at least it fit my stand (my delta is drt) and a case of bits that has just about any kind of drill bit you can think of— not bad for less than $100.
There are a few missing but I more than likely have the replacements. It’s a nice compact set up that I hadn't seen before. Not worried about a little rust— that’s a fact of life around here—-HOT and humid.
Oh—- “drt” is “dead right there”

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2019)

I wouldn't necessarily fault it for being a 'Craftsman', they make some pretty tough tools, and some pretty decent saws. The Direct Drive model was known to have a few issues with premature failure of the motor however. BUT... for that price, if it was running, I'd have been real tempted to bring it home too! Find one that wasn't used hard, and don't use it real hard, and it could last you a lifetime.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good score....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2019)

Congrats! Looks very usable! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice score David! I've got that exact same bit set. While they are not the best quality, they certainly work for 95% of things, it's a handy set to have around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

